# brake clip replaced now can't remote or key start



## msw3640 (Feb 24, 2012)

a 2000 lincoln towncar with clifford (I think clifford,can't find controller) autostart, it has a 555u with key inside and something added aftermarket so the 2003-4 alpine navigation system thinks i'm pulled over on it and can use it. (auto also has k40 radar & lasers, Amp, air horns, alpine dvd etc..)

Problem: Can't start car with key or auto start, Has full charge on battery: During the winter my big boots slightly hit the wire connection attached to the brake pedal. the last 2 times i had the problem of car not starting with key or remote. i would pull out connectors (they had come lose) and put a new connector on it. It just happen again and i didn't have any tools to work on so rigged it to work. It did for a day or two and my ADD kicked in and i forgot to put new connector on the brake "piggy clip". Yesterday it stopped again and i was in the worst possible spot - way out in the country nothing nearby. I tried to mickey mouse it in but broke the plastic brake "piggy clip". I couldn't leave the car where it was so tried everything including calling a authorized Clifford dealer. They had me try a combination of valet/key on/remote lock button combinations, None worked and when i realized that the "piggy clip" was so broken that i wasn't even gettting brake lights. I got a friend to tow me to a safe location. 


Since then have replaced brake safety switch, piggy clip and opened and made sure key in 555u was not lose, also checked every fuse inside and out. would blow a 20a when one of the wires from piggy clip hit metal. unhooked battery terminals for 45 minutes, added new wires for piggy clip, reversed wires for piggy clip. 
i have searched through the posts for about about 6 hours worth on this problem so far everyone relates to wiring new or repairing. Since i didn't change or adjust any wiring with the main system and this has happen twice before and it's always the clip on the brake peddle. i can't figure this out, before i start messing with the differents systems i have hooked up. I wanted to try and post. I think it has something to do with the combinations of valet/key on/remote lock. Somehow i think i locked the system down and it thinks it's being stolen or the kill switch isn't resetting. the company that installed everything is no longer around. I'm completly stumped and not sure what process or steps i could follow to see what problem is.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

using a key is old school, I would look at getting that replaces with an bypass module as soon as you can. As far as the brake issue, there are times when the clips cut the wire if they are to tight and will cause the brakes not to light up when the brake is depressed. Being that the car will not start with the key tells me the clifford unit might be also wired up as a starter kill which would not allow the vehicle to start as well. best thing to do is take it in for a once over, or an upgrade to a more well known unit.


----------

